# Adding egg into soap



## summerflyy (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi everyone ! I was just wondering, I've heard of people adding egg into their CP soaps but I was wondering how do people do it? 

1) Do you use only the egg yolk, or the egg white, or the whole egg? 

2) Do you have to subtract the weight of the egg from the water weight ?

3) Do you add in at trace, or to cooled lye water, or mix in with water first then add the lye, or do you add it to the oil?

4) How does adding egg affect the soap? 

I think that's a whole load of questions ! Thank you for taking the time to read and answer my many questions !


----------



## KristaY (Jul 28, 2014)

This is interesting! I've never heard of egg being added. I can't wait to hear what the veteran soapers have to say!


----------



## soapandco (Jul 28, 2014)

I have seen people using egg yolks in their soap. It should be added to the oil. I am not sure if adding directly to the lye will "cook" the egg.


----------



## seven (Jul 28, 2014)

_1) Do you use only the egg yolk, or the egg white, or the whole egg?_
i've done it twice so far. i was using whole egg in powdered form.  

_2) Do you have to subtract the weight of the egg from the water weight ?_
yes

_3) Do you add in at trace, or to cooled lye water, or mix in with water first then add the lye, or do you add it to the oil?_
i added mine at trace and soaped RT. please make sure you keep the temp of the batter not too high, otherwise you'll end up with scrambled eggs 

_4) How does adding egg affect the soap? _
not really sure. because i was adding other additives as well.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 28, 2014)

And another question: What benefits would the egg provide after saponification?


----------



## summerflyy (Jul 28, 2014)

seven said:


> _1) Do you use only the egg yolk, or the egg white, or the whole egg?_
> i've done it twice so far. i was using whole egg in powdered form.
> 
> _2) Do you have to subtract the weight of the egg from the water weight ?_
> ...



Thank you for your answers ! I didn't think about the temperature causing the egg to be fried LOL, I should have realised this ! But luckily I found out before having to find this out the hard way lol. 

I will give it a try when my new digital scale arrive ! I can hardly wait :3 !


----------



## seven (Jul 28, 2014)

yes, temp matters when adding egg to soap. i just remembered that i did the egg in 2 different ways: to the oils before the lye, and at trace. i nearly had a scrambled egg moment when i put the egg on trace, and the batter was kinda warm. it's better to temper your egg to the oils first, like i did my facial soap. no scrambled egg moment.


----------



## summerflyy (Jul 28, 2014)

seven said:


> yes, temp matters when adding egg to soap. i just remembered that i did the egg in 2 different ways: to the oils before the lye, and at trace. i nearly had a scrambled egg moment when i put the egg on trace, and the batter was kinda warm. it's better to temper your egg to the oils first, like i did my facial soap. no scrambled egg moment.




Thank you ! I will add it to my oils then !  I can't to try out haha !


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 28, 2014)

I just recently tried this. Put 2 whole eggs (beaten) into my oils and stick blended the crap out of them, then added the lye. Didn't notice much of a difference in hand-feel of the cured bars, but I will say that my skin felt softer out of the shower. The eggs didn't "cook" in the oils at all once the lye solution was added.


----------



## summerflyy (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks pamielynn ! I will try it once my digital scale arrives !


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Jul 28, 2014)

KristaY said:


> And another question: What benefits would the egg provide after saponification?



the egg yolk is a fat , egg white contain no fats and is a protein , and they each individually add something to your soap . the egg yolk itself adds lather to your soap and the egg whites add astringent properties to your soap . the egg yolk is high in Oleic acid which when looked on soapcalc is contributing to the bubbly lather as well as creamy lather and conditioning properties .
the best way to add the egg yolk when making soap is to the liquid fats before adding the melted oils .


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 28, 2014)

See these threads -- lots o' info on SMF:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/printthread.php?t=18164
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=32119
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=6299


----------



## Candybee (Jul 28, 2014)

Its been a while but I have added eggs to my soap before. Just wanted to try it out. The soap came out nice and creamy.

I used whole eggs, about 2 for a 3 lb batch, and tempered it with some goat milk. The gm and egg mixture I tempered further by adding to my oils. I figured this would thin it out before adding in my lye solution. No curdles or other problems with the eggs.  I loved the creamy texture of the soap and would do it again if I had a recipe with an egg theme. I tried it because I wanted to see if the eggs made a difference in my facial bar. Personally I could not tell any difference except for the extra creamy texture of the lather.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 28, 2014)

It is so much easier to use whole powdered egg. I like the feel it gives to my soap which to me is much like the feel of silk in soap


----------

